

Quake Video Game Industry Legend Paul Steed Has Passed Away - jschuur
http://www.jacehallshow.com/blog/friend-jace-hall-show-paul-steed-passes/

======
colkassad
This is terrible news. He was way too young! Back when I hung out on polycount
he was a helpful member of the community and an inspiration to many there.
Dammit....goodbye, Paul...:(

------
sandieman
Great quote:

“The real trick is staying known, staying relevant and staying excited about
what you do. Our little ‘game industry that could’ has become the juggernaut
that won’t be stopped. Ambition, hard work, perseverance, luck and shameless
self-promotion – it’s all part of the deal.”

~~~
bitwize
Yeah, the "little game industry that could" turned into "triple-A game
industry clusterfuck" that eats its own young.

I'm sorry, but I'm not really enthused about what game development has become.

~~~
angrycoder
Flixel, Flashpunk, XNA, Unity, Unreal Engine, Cryengine, Ogre3d, SDL, Allegro,
libtcod, Tengine, SFML, Construct, GameMaker, Scratch, Stencyl, Cocos2d,
Kobold2d, libgdx, corona, BlitzBasic, Monkey, and on and on all available for
free or very little money.

Steam, Humble Bundle, GamersGate, Desura, Indie Royale, Xbox Live Indie Games,
iOS app store, Google Play all there to sell your game. Or just do it yourself
on your website with paypal or stripe.

Kickstarter, IndieGoGo, 8-Bit Funding if you need funding.

Yeah, game development sure is awful these days.

~~~
SCdF
All of this is true. I'd add to this by saying that as depressing as a million
COD clones is, see it as a maturing of the industry, and as a positive thing.
Most movies are trash, most TV is trash, most music is trash, most books are
trash^, and now-- congratulations-- most games are trash too. All that means
is that the industry is more popular and catering to lots of audiences.
Amazing stuff still gets made on the periphery, just like every other medium.

^Of course there are more good books than there are good games or movies etc,
but that medium has had thousands of years to produce winners and forget the
bad apples. If you ignore the accumulated history of books you'll see that the
top selling books are, in order: Romance novels (especially now with eBooks as
people feel less embarrassed about buying them), self-help books, and then the
popular trash you actually see advertised everywhere (Harry Potter, Twilight,
50 Shades of Grey etc)

~~~
jay_m
I'm sorry but lumping in Harry Potter along with "popular trash" such as
Twilight and 50 Shades of Grey is shamefully dismissive.

Harry Potter is a wonderful series that brought the magic of reading and
exploring imaginative worlds to countless children around the world.

Hardly "trash" as you characterized it.

~~~
SCdF
And I'm sure Twilight brought the magic of reading and exploring imaginative
worlds to countless teenage girls around the world too, that doesn't make it
"good" fiction (you seem to also think Twilight is "trash"), it just makes it
popular fiction.

The only descriptor you use is 'wonderful' so I'm not really sure why you
think they're good. While I'm here: IMO (I read most of them) they were not
particularly well written (the first one especially) and didn't have anything
particularly interesting to say. I feel they filled that generations need for
an Enid Blyton-style series of kids getting into scrapes, nothing more. Those
kids could have read a plethora of other books with the same result.

If we deftly weave this back to the original topic: AAA gaming being terrible,
we can note that Call of Duty brings countless hours of pleasure to spotty
teenage boys all round the globe too. It does not, however, make them 'good'
games (as the original commenter that I was responding too complained about)

------
bitwize
Wow, he was young, wasn't he? Tragic...

I will always remember him as American Muscaley Supar Hero Paul Steedve.

RIP Paul Steedve. Jason Hall, King of teh Monstars salutes you.

~~~
JanSolo
I was expecting to see headlines saying 'RIP Muscaley American Suparhero PAUL
STEEVE'... This is the closest thing I've found. I guess SomethingAwful was
never as mainstream as they thought.

For those who have no idea what the hell this is about, this will just confuse
you more:
[http://www.somethingawful.com/hosted/jeffk/cliifyintarview/i...](http://www.somethingawful.com/hosted/jeffk/cliifyintarview/index-2.htm)

PAUL STTEEVE, he'll kick yuor shit, unreale

------
pka
RIP Paul :( You've helped make some of the best games of all times. Thanks.

------
silentific
Terrible news, very sorry to hear. I remember he was quite the personality
back in the day. Also, who can forget he was the creator of the 'Crackwhore'
Q2 model. :)

------
macarthy12
After reading Daemon, should I be worried?

~~~
38leinad
read the sequel; then, you should be looking forward to it...

------
cjstewart88
:(

